# TTOC GRILL BADGE



## BOOS'TT' (Mar 17, 2004)

Please can anyone give me details on the TTOC grill badge....pictures,price ect
Where can i get one?

CHEERS


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We have 2 types of Badges - the Classic, Metal and Enamel which is probably the best bet for Grille Mounting. Yours for Â£18.

You also need a mounting bracket from your stealer which is a couple of quid IIRC.

We also have the Contemporary Plastic Gel badge for Â£6.95

Your wall is also empty without a TTOC Calendar and your wrist limp without a TTOC Watch.

Try here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/html/online_order.html

Rob - TTOC Merchandise Manager


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

LOL - Rob you're a natural! :lol:


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Rob

Thanks for the note. Indeed I have not (yet) received by TTOC badge (the 18 quid one). I did not even know it had been sent...?

I hope another can try to find it's way to me in the course of time. Have the fitting kit already for it.

Hope you can sort out the delivery gremlines. Your persistance is much appreciated!
Regards
Mark


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

t7 said:


> LOL - Rob you're a natural! :lol:


Thank you Hon I do try :-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

heres a few tips

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23832


----------

